# Kindle Fire HD On QVC Tonight At Ten



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Tonight QVC has a full hour demo of the kindle HD.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I reading this at 10:35 PM, but I just put it on & am watching it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Are they selling them?  Normally anything I've gotten from QVC has been a discontinued model.  I set it to record here but it isn't quite 8pm.  From the description it isn't just Kindle, but tablets and computers.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Here the entire show was selling HP laptops.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw the last half hour of the show, & they showed the Fire HD 7". It was a lot of fun to see. Sorry you missed it, but I am sure that they will show the Fires again.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't miss it.. I ff through the entire hour (west coast) and it was all about the laptops.  Maybe they sold out or did a different time.  The DVR did advertise the hour as tablets and computers, but not a tablet in sight 

Those people are so good at making you want something you probably don't need, so just as well.  I mean I have the 8.9" HD and had the original fire, so I really don't need any current Fire.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, I so agree! Although, I sure have fun buying whatever & I still enjoy the things I got, but they do tempt you.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

They sold out so fast I could not believe it.  They also ran out of preorders.  The thing that upset me ws they were telling people they could read thousands of books with the one month of free prime.  You can only borrow one book a month.  Rick also knew almost nothing about kindles,that was clear.  It looked like he had a cheat sheet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> They sold out so fast I could not believe it. They also ran out of preorders. The thing that upset me ws they were telling people they could read thousands of books with the one month of free prime. You can only borrow one book a month. Rick also knew almost nothing about kindles,that was clear. It looked like he had a cheat sheet.


I'm guessing they USUALLY have a cheat sheet for stuff they're selling. . . I guess there are a bunch of different sales people but, still, there's so much on offer there's no way they could personally know everything about everything they're selling.


----------

